# 12v Car Washer Pump How Much Juice



## PJO (21/11/05)

G'day fellas,

I am working on a little project to transfer coolth (opposite of heat) from one fridge to another.

I'm using a little 12V windscreen washer pump to circulate water/metho mixture between two little copper heat exchangers (one in lagering fridge, other in fermenting fridge).

Anyone know how many amps it requires to get one of these little pumps to run??

I have tried using my 12V power pack but it only has 150mA/1.8W of power, which isn't enough to make the pump run  .

Cheers :beer: 
PJO


----------



## Justin (21/11/05)

A cheap 12V power source with grunt is a battery charger. You can get them for around $10 from Supercheap auto etc. I use one to power my mill, so it should do the motor as easy as pie. Don't blame me if it blows up  

Otherwise your sort of pressed to find power pack with more than a 12V 1amp output (which might be enough).

I don't know what those motors require.

Cheers, Justin


----------



## jgriffin (21/11/05)

I used to use one to transfer fuel to my rc plane. They pull a hell of a lot of amps - i think up to around 4.


----------



## Justin (21/11/05)

Go with the battery charger then. It will work. Probably look for a 10amp fused one but the 5 amps should suit. Very little price difference.


----------



## warrenlw63 (21/11/05)

Second the (Supercheap) battery charger.

I've got one on my HLT stirrer. Seem to work better (and feel safer) than PC power supplies. :beerbang: 

$14.95 from Super Cheap with fuse included.

Warren -


----------



## warrenlw63 (21/11/05)

Good site in regards to wiper motors.

here

Not brewing related. It's authored by some guy who uses them in his halloween projects. Under maximum load a wiper motor will draw up to 4 amps and a minimum of 1.6 amps.

Warren -


----------



## Darren (21/11/05)

warrenlw63 said:


> Second the (Supercheap) battery charger.
> 
> I've got one on my HLT stirrer. Seem to work better (and feel safer) than PC power supplies. :beerbang:
> 
> ...




Warren, Got any pics of the HLT stirrer?


----------



## PJO (21/11/05)

Thanks for the info fellas, I didn't realise they were so cheap.

Any idea if how much heat they generate? I'm wondering whether to have it inside my fermenting fridge or out. It would be simpler if it was inside but there is no point putting it in there if it is going to generate alot of heat.

By the way the reason I am doing is this is because the fermenting fridge is dead. I currently have it set up with a 60W globe and thermostat so that I can ferment ales in winter but have the option of using the thermostat to cool as well as heat.

Cheers :beer: 
PJO


----------



## warrenlw63 (21/11/05)

Darren.

Here it is. Pretty simplistic stuff. I've since added an extra blade to the shaft. Now there's 2. 

Warren -


----------



## Darren (21/11/05)

sorry for the thread hi-jack, thought about using it in the mash?


----------



## berto (21/11/05)

Another cheap option, which in my opinion is neater is a transformer for 12V downlights. They put out enough juice for what youre after. You really only need one to supply the 1.6A or so which somebody suggested earlier. The 4 A max will more than likely be a starting current to get th emotor moving in the first place. However if the 4A is the actual load draw, then either option will still have th grunt.


----------



## Wortgames (21/11/05)

Be careful with lighting transformers - they are usually not rectified (which means they are AC, not DC).


----------



## delboy (21/11/05)

if it is for cooling perposes only you would be better off using glyco mix (anti freeze anti boil castrol) and using an aquarium water pump they are 240vac and magnetic drive very safe and will circulate much better.

but you have got what you have got so yes would be a good experiment but the washer motor wont last long at all will get hot and melt the plastic/nylon brush cap 
and they dont have bearings in them either .

they are only designed for short burst not contigual use?

also your metho mix will freeze eventually as well .the water componant will best use glycol its the same stuff as radiator coolant?
delboy .


----------



## Wortgames (21/11/05)

Yep ditto that, plus instead of just a heat exhanger in the cooling fridge I'd look at having a larger reservoir of antifreeze in there.

You'd basically be doing what a lot of folks have done for chilling their fonts (myself included). Fountain pumps are cheap (around $20 in Bunnings) and designed for continuous use.

I'd also seriously consider adding a fan to the fermenting fridge which will come on with the thermostat and improve heat transfer. You want to try and 'warm' the heat exchanger by blowing the warmest air onto it.


----------



## warrenlw63 (21/11/05)

Darren said:


> sorry for the thread hi-jack, thought about using it in the mash?
> [post="92177"][/post]​



Thought about it? Yeah, for a couple of mins. I'm not really sure if it would mix the mash thorougly though. I'm a bit paranoid that way. Best way to tell if the mash has been mixed thoroughly is to do it yourself. Takes care of my exercise for the week/month/year. :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## Screwtop (21/11/05)

How about using a secondary cell battery (from the wreckers for around $15) with a cheap battery charger. Battery acts as a big fat capacitor, no worries re (E) charge voltage or (I) current, battery acts as a regulator. Run your 12V equipment off the battery and leave the charger floating the battery.


----------



## PJO (22/11/05)

delboy said:


> if it is for cooling perposes only you would be better off using glyco mix (anti freeze anti boil castrol) and using an aquarium water pump they are 240vac and magnetic drive very safe and will circulate much better.
> 
> but you have got what you have got so yes would be a good experiment but the washer motor wont last long at all will get hot and melt the plastic/nylon brush cap
> and they dont have bearings in them either .
> ...




delboy,

you are spot on, I picked up a charger ($15 from Supercheap Auto) and ran the washer motor for a couple of minutes. It got really hot  , and as you say, it is not really suitable for continual use, I will have to take up your advice and get an aquarium pump. 

My only concern is that they need to be submurged to be kept cool, is this the case?

As for the metho/water mix, I don't expect it will freeze, I am running my lagering fridge at 0C, and I would rather keep ethylene glycol (car antifreeze) away from any food stuff.

Cheers :beer: 
PJO


----------

